# Something I just realized....



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

So, I HAD a very good rating up till this ride (4.8, out of 36 rides so far) I get a request, from this girl, who is rated a 5. I'm thinking, ok, cool. But, when I get there, they were like, can we fit 5 people in your car? I'm thinking to myself, no, absolutely not, which I SHOULD have done. But, I said ok anyway. I did say however, that no alcohol was allowed. So, long story short, they started *****ing about the route being used, (I use Waze, off the IPhone) Absolutely no complaints about that so far, until this ride. Anyway, the guy in my passenger seat used his navigation system instead. So, I end up driving them to their destination. Everything was fine. It was my 3rd trip today. I DID however, rate them a 3, because they pressured me to load more people in my car, then is allowed. I said yes, because I didn't want to risk a low rating. Anyway, long story short, when I get home, I check my dashboard rating. My rating went from a 5 today, to a 4.5!!! My rating all time, dropped to a 4.77. Which, I know isn't bad, but before the ride it was a 4.8!!! Can anyone figure out what kind of rating they would have given me? I'm guessing a 3, but not 100% sure. I made a mistake, and I will NEVER allow it to happen again. This is exactly why, the Uber Rating system has to be TOTALLY Revamped!!!


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

The entire rating system needs to be revamped or calculated differently.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Based on my math you got a 3 looks like it...is ur rating 4.80 or 4.8x? those tenths count


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

4.8 even, or was. Now 4.77 because of them. they also left 2 drinks (un-opened) in my car. I'm guessing it was a 3 as well. I voted her a 3. I SHOULD have rated her a 1!!!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I got a 1 and I did absolutely nothing wrong. And I have only 16 rides so this is really hurting my score


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Remember, when you hear 
"can you take five?"......... nothing good can come out of it.

So just hit the Cancel button and move on.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

JMW said:


> So, I HAD a very good rating up till this ride (4.8, out of 36 rides so far) I get a request, from this girl, who is rated a 5. I'm thinking, ok, cool. But, when I get there, they were like, can we fit 5 people in your car? I'm thinking to myself, no, absolutely not, which I SHOULD have done. But, I said ok anyway. I did say however, that no alcohol was allowed. So, long story short, they started *****ing about the route being used, (I use Waze, off the IPhone) Absolutely no complaints about that so far, until this ride. Anyway, the guy in my passenger seat used his navigation system instead. So, I end up driving them to their destination. Everything was fine. It was my 3rd trip today. I DID however, rate them a 3, because they pressured me to load more people in my car, then is allowed. I said yes, because I didn't want to risk a low rating. Anyway, long story short, when I get home, I check my dashboard rating. My rating went from a 5 today, to a 4.5!!! My rating all time, dropped to a 4.77. Which, I know isn't bad, but before the ride it was a 4.8!!! Can anyone figure out what kind of rating they would have given me? I'm guessing a 3, but not 100% sure. I made a mistake, and I will NEVER allow it to happen again. This is exactly why, the Uber Rating system has to be TOTALLY Revamped!!!


I know it's hard, but if all possible you should try to avoid even starting these type of rides. Any time you deny a passenger something, you are likely to get down rated for it even it is following the laws and company rules. Anytime you see those types of signs, see if you can figure out a way to get out of it. Like electro fuzz said, if they merely ask to take more than you can, cancel. You will likely get hosed if you don't, no matter what you do. It's a no win.

I know other drivers are doing this. I carried a group the other day who had 5 people, which I have the capacity for. They said they tried two requests before me and were canceled each time they mentioned their group size. I asked, did they mention you could just order 2? They said, no, they didn't want anything to do with us. Now they could be lying, but maybe not. I can understand why a driver would do that. This is the type of behavior this brilliant ratings system encourages. It is summed up by Sydney's rule of wisdom, do the right thing and get screwed.

And this is really uber/lyfts fault anyway. It shouldn't be that hard to add to the request the number of passengers. Many passengers with over 4 have asked me for this ability. There have to be quite a few cars out there already with 5-6 capacity. They just have to match them up in the system. If not, pop up a notice they will need two cars. This should have been done long ago.

I once had several pretty drunk women ask me to wait for them for like 10 minutes in a busy area. I stupidly agreed, not realizing this was a sign of doom to come. Later one of them got into a big fight with them accusing me of cheating them, taking them the wrong place, etc. I remained calm but that didn't help. They were all constantly talking to me asking irrelevant questions about my favorite music etc. while driving in very busy areas. Do you risk getting them mad by not answering or asking them to slow down the questions? Why can't I have the freedom to stop talking for awhile to concentrate on some busy road areas?

This caused me to miss a turn for one block. Then they thought I wasn't even going to the right place (which I was). They thought you just go down the the street they were on, when you really have to go several blocks over a different direction. Pretty sure I took a one star on that - the result of their condition. Looking back, I had some clear warning signs.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not judging you, because it's difficult to say no sometimes, but I think of the situation like this. When you take more than 4 passengers, you are actually robbing either a black driver or another x driver of a fair. Also, when you run into these passengers, you can bet that they are going to be trouble in some way, because it's an obnoxious thing to hail a car and then ask them this crap when they get there. Also, allowing it makes it harder on the next driver who tells them no. I would just blame it on insurance issues and Uber policy.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dave P said:


> I'm not judging you, because it's difficult to say no sometimes, but I think of the situation like this. When you take more than 4 passengers, you are actually robbing either a black driver or another x driver of a fair. Also, when you run into these passengers, you can bet that they are going to be trouble in some way, because it's an obnoxious thing to hail a car and then ask them this crap when they get there. Also, allowing it makes it harder on the next driver who tells them no. I would just blame it on insurance issues and Uber policy.


This is actually the correct thing to do. The problem is if you say no, and they still ride with you (by leaving one person back, calling an extra car, etc.) you are likely looking down the barrel of a 1-3 star for doing the right thing. This is the problem.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

grams777 said:


> This is actually the correct thing to do. The problem is if you say no, and they still ride with you (by leaving one person back, calling an extra car, etc.) you are likely looking down the barrel of a 1-3 star for doing the right thing. This is the problem.


Passengers know full well that UberX/Black are for 1-4 passengers and XL/SUV are for 5+. They choose to call for UberX rates because they're lower, and think they can get away with it.

What I tell drivers all the time; 'This person's trying to penny pinch by cheating the system. Cancel the trip, let them request a properly sized vehicle for their group, and send us a ticket to let us know what happened so we can get you a cancel fee.'


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Next time save the headache and don't let 5ppl in the car, I stopped doing it. For one it is illegal to have that many ppl in the car that's a state law and uber Guideline. Not worth the 20$ for all bad things that can happen.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, don't ever take 5 or more people if you only have seat belts for 4 passengers. If you run into any type of trouble (accident, ticket, etc.) or if a policeman just spots your car and the passengers, you could be in big trouble, including insurance declining a claim based on the driver having been negligent. Uber has 2 other choices, UberSUV and UberXL that allow them to get a proper ride. They are just trying to cheat the system and the drivers.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

grams777 said:


> This is actually the correct thing to do. The problem is if you say no, and they still ride with you (by leaving one person back, calling an extra car, etc.) you are likely looking down the barrel of a 1-3 star for doing the right thing. This is the problem.


I agree, there should be a button to communicate to Uber whenever a rule enforcement was required.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Yes, don't ever take 5 or more people if you only have seat belts for 4 passengers. If you run into any type of trouble (accident, ticket, etc.) or if a policeman just spots your car and the passengers, you could be in big trouble, including insurance declining a claim based on the driver having been negligent. Uber has 2 other choices, UberSUV and UberXL that allow them to get a proper ride. They are just trying to cheat the system and the drivers.


 It doesn't matter if you have seat belts for 20, you should not be taking more than 4 passengers on the UberX system! This seems to be what many drivers don't understand. If you allow 5 riders on this system, then you encourage people to keep requesting rides until they find a driver who will allow more than 4. The maximum passengers on UberX is four, period! Every time a driver accepts more than 4, they are sticking it to every other driver on the UberX system.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

I was at 4.9 then down to 4.86 then 4.84 and today i receive the weekly summary saying im at 4.48. The system is ****ed! I know SF probably better than any and they need to abolish it completely and add a tip area. The ratings do nothing for any of us, including riders. I pick up 4.4 all the time and had no issues. Now the way i look at it do not give out 5 stars anymore. I used to give them out like candy. If we are going to get messed with then we need to mess back. All is fair in love and war. PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

The rider app needs to require the # of riders from 1 to 4. The driver app should display that # so we're prepared. 

Don't ever accept more than 4 passengers. And don't suggest they split their group and call for another UberX while taking some of them and leaving the others behind. This has backfired on me 3 times already. It just so happens that in each case they were young, drunk millennials, too. The last time, one of the 3 riders that got in the back of my car (out of 5 - the other 2 stayed behind) was smoking. I said politely to him, with a smile, "I'm sorry, but there's no smoking in my car," and he said, "Oh, really? We can't go together and now we can't smoke? WTF?" and I just ignored him and started the trip. They were taunting me the entire time and were jerks when I dropped them off. Worst of all, my car still reeked of cigarettes and I drove around with my windows open for like 10 minutes but couldn't get rid of the stench. Long story short, it turns out the kid had ground his cigarette out in my carpet UNDER the floor mat. I was so pissed. At him and the fact that I had only rated them a 4. Actually I'm glad I didn't catch him doing it or he'd be in a hospital and I'd have a law suit on my hands 

Better to suggest they call for an SUV or 2 UberXs, then cancel trip and explain why in the app.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberSF said:


> I was at 4.9 then down to 4.86 then 4.84 and today i receive the weekly summary saying im at 4.48. The system is ****ed! I know SF probably better than any and they need to abolish it completely and add a tip area. The ratings do nothing for any of us, including riders. I pick up 4.4 all the time and had no issues. Now the way i look at it do not give out 5 stars anymore. I used to give them out like candy. If we are going to get messed with then we need to mess back. All is fair in love and war. PEACE AND LOVE


I don't know.... if we start a rating war with riders we will lose every time.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I don't know.... if we start a rating war with riders we will lose every time.


It's FARGGIN WAR!! The system is rigged, time too fight back


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberSF said:


> I was at 4.9 then down to 4.86 then 4.84 and today i receive the weekly summary saying im at 4.48. The system is ****ed! I know SF probably better than any and they need to abolish it completely and add a tip area. The ratings do nothing for any of us, including riders. I pick up 4.4 all the time and had no issues. Now the way i look at it do not give out 5 stars anymore. I used to give them out like candy. If we are going to get messed with then we need to mess back. All is fair in love and war. PEACE AND LOVE


I believe the weekly summary is showing you your ratings for the week, not your overall ratings. That would mean that of the people who rated you last week, the average was 4.48.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe the weekly summary is showing you your ratings for the week, not your overall ratings. That would mean that of the people who rated you last week, the average was 4.48.


This is correct. Set it to show your 365 day data and it should match your driver app.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Ahh good to know. Thanks. I was ready to slit my wrists


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

UberSF said:


> I was at 4.9 then down to 4.86 then 4.84 and today i receive the weekly summary saying im at 4.48. The system is ****ed! I know SF probably better than any and they need to abolish it completely and add a tip area. The ratings do nothing for any of us, including riders. I pick up 4.4 all the time and had no issues. Now the way i look at it do not give out 5 stars anymore. I used to give them out like candy. If we are going to get messed with then we need to mess back. All is fair in love and war. PEACE AND LOVE


This is the worst idea ever!!! If you take this attitude, the customers will too. The worst thing that will happen to them is that they will have to find a different ride. That's nothing compared to losing your source of income. If you're rating a customer below a 5, you better have a good reason for doing so, or you're just [email protected]%KING over every driver who picks them up after you. This is because most people are reluctant to rate others higher then themselves.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Dave P said:


> It doesn't matter if you have seat belts for 20, you should not be taking more than 4 passengers on the UberX system! This seems to be what many drivers don't understand. If you allow 5 riders on this system, then you encourage people to keep requesting rides until they find a driver who will allow more than 4. The maximum passengers on UberX is four, period! Every time a driver accepts more than 4, they are sticking it to every other driver on the UberX system.


After reading thru this I realize that none of you use the Uber app because then you wouldn't be saying incorrect things. The Uber app specifially states the max capacity of each vehicle (X, XL, Black & SUV) and none are greater than 6 passengers. The users know this and if they act stupid when you arrive, they're trying to play you. Cancel the request. Stay offline, and drive away for a minute or so. There's a sentiment out in the public that UberX/XL will put up with bad behavior because of the rating system being held over our heads. And that's why these users abuse the system. Also, I've heard stories from passengers that other cabbie types are encouraging bad behavior to poison the well. We just need to find a way to exclude active cabbies from the platform.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Just curious why you are quoting me as an example of "saying incorrect things"? What about my statement was incorrect?


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Not just you. Please go back and re-read the thread. Nobody knows what they're talking about regarding the capacity. Just download the app and get informed about your business.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I really like the idea of rating cool/quiet riders 4, and cool/quiet riders who tip 5. Rider does anything to rub you the wrong way, anything at all, rate 3. Average pax rating would be 4.5 ish, and word would get out that you'll get picked up faster, sometimes much much faster if you're tipping. I'd gleefully extort UberX customers the way they extort us.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Today my statement had the $10 phone fee minus approx $150 commish and I'm wondering where all my money went. Seriously considering letting Uber have their phone back.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Dave P said:


> This is the worst idea ever!!! If you take this attitude, the customers will too. The worst thing that will happen to them is that they will have to find a different ride. That's nothing compared to losing your source of income. If you're rating a customer below a 5, you better have a good reason for doing so, or you're just [email protected]%KING over every driver who picks them up after you. This is because most people are reluctant to rate others higher then themselves.


Nah Dave. It's the wave of the future


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> Today my statement had the $10 phone fee minus approx $150 commish and I'm wondering where all my money went. Seriously considering letting Uber have their phone back.


That thought has crossed my mind allot lately. With Outside Land this weekend I'm going to put the tip idea to the test. May turn off some folks but at this point I could give a ****. These riders need to understand how much that little extra can help us


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> After reading thru this I realize that none of you use the Uber app because then you wouldn't be saying incorrect things. The Uber app specifially states the max capacity of each vehicle (X, XL, Black & SUV) and none are greater than 6 passengers. The users know this and if they act stupid when you arrive, they're trying to play you. Cancel the request. Stay offline, and drive away for a minute or so. There's a sentiment out in the public that UberX/XL will put up with bad behavior because of the rating system being held over our heads. And that's why these users abuse the system. Also, I've heard stories from passengers that other cabbie types are encouraging bad behavior to poison the well. We just need to find a way to exclude active cabbies from the platform.


While the app does have the capacity figures in there, as was stated in another thread, how many people know to tap the slider button at the bottom to see those figures?

That being said, I know that many riders are just trying to take advantage of us. I would also argue that perhaps this is a result of the fares being so low that people feel they can get away with this kind of behavior.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

UberSF said:


> That thought has crossed my mind allot lately. With Outside Land this weekend I'm going to put the tip idea to the test. May turn off some folks but at this point I could give a ****. These riders need to understand how much that little extra can help us


Especially as pitifully low as these rates are in L.A. The tip is where I live and maybe every 20 or 25 trips I'll get someone who leaves cash behind (usually dancers, bartenders, other drivers, etc). I know that Uber states a "No Tipping" policy but I think that's more appropriate for Black/SUV where they're getting paid a premium and not for X/XL. Uber doesn't do a very good job trying to differentiate Black/SUV and X/XL and 28% commish for XL really stings.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> Black/SUV where they're getting paid a premium and not for X/XL. Uber doesn't do a very good job trying to differentiate Black/SUV and X/XL and 28% commish for XL really stings.


Let me correct you....
After considering that black and suv vehicles payments are at least double if not triple the payments of an x or xl + black and suv have to be insured for at least $750k liability that runs anywhere from $7.5k - $9k a year + a few penguin suits.... do you still believe that black and suv are getting paid premium?
Not to mention the passengers that we have to deal with that are under the impression that just because they pay a few bucks extra they own you car.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Art said:


> Let me correct you....
> After considering that black and suv vehicles payments are at least double if not triple the payments of an x or xl + black and suv have to be insured for at least $750k liability that runs anywhere from $7.5k - $9k a year + a few penguin suits.... do you still believe that black and suv are getting paid premium?
> Not to mention the passengers that we have to deal with that are under the impression that just because they pay a few bucks extra they own you car.


Yes you're still gatting paid more than X/XL. That is the definition of geting "paid a premium". If you're trying to convince me your life is worse than mine, you win. Perhaps the point was lost on you since you chose to go on a completely different tangent, but I'm still sticking with my statement.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Just like the passengers your under the impression that just because the price tag is a little bit higher the driver is getting paid premium. But in reality if you take all costs and fees in consideration the suv/black (driver) is definitely not making premium.
As a suv/black driver you main source of income is your private clientele,
If you relay on uber and you dont catch a lucky ride at least once a week your gonna make as much if not less then a uber x/xl (driver)
As a suv driver you not getting paid premium by UBER.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Ahh...the joys of UBER. Electronic Fuzz is correct. First lock your doors. Cancel immediately. Don't say anything beyond "I'm sorry, but I cannot help you. Your trip is cancelled at no charge". 

Do NOT let these people in your car. All they want to do is annoy and down-rate. Drive away and find a good customer.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

pepelemoko said:


> The rider app needs to require the # of riders from 1 to 4. The driver app should display that # so we're prepared.
> 
> Don't ever accept more than 4 passengers. And don't suggest they split their group and call for another UberX while taking some of them and leaving the others behind. This has backfired on me 3 times already. It just so happens that in each case they were young, drunk millennials, too. The last time, one of the 3 riders that got in the back of my car (out of 5 - the other 2 stayed behind) was smoking. I said politely to him, with a smile, "I'm sorry, but there's no smoking in my car," and he said, "Oh, really? We can't go together and now we can't smoke? WTF?" and I just ignored him and started the trip. They were taunting me the entire time and were jerks when I dropped them off. Worst of all, my car still reeked of cigarettes and I drove around with my windows open for like 10 minutes but couldn't get rid of the stench. Long story short, it turns out the kid had ground his cigarette out in my carpet UNDER the floor mat. I was so pissed. At him and the fact that I had only rated them a 4. Actually I'm glad I didn't catch him doing it or he'd be in a hospital and I'd have a law suit on my hands
> 
> Better to suggest they call for an SUV or 2 UberXs, then cancel trip and explain why in the app.


You totally need to request a rate adjustment for that ride. Include a photo of the burn. Make that punk pay for new carpeting!


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Art said:


> Just like the passengers your under the impression that just because the price tag is a little bit higher the driver is getting paid premium. But in reality if you take all costs and fees in consideration the suv/black (driver) is definitely not making premium.
> As a suv/black driver you main source of income is your private clientele,
> If you relay on uber and you dont catch a lucky ride at least once a week your gonna make as much if not less then a uber x/xl (driver)
> As a suv driver you not getting paid premium by UBER.


Art I already said you're a bigger loser here. You win. Go back and re-read that.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JMW said:


> So, I HAD a very good rating up till this ride (4.8, out of 36 rides so far) I get a request, from this girl, who is rated a 5. I'm thinking, ok, cool. But, when I get there, they were like, can we fit 5 people in your car? I'm thinking to myself, no, absolutely not, which I SHOULD have done. But, I said ok anyway. I did say however, that no alcohol was allowed. So, long story short, they started *****ing about the route being used, (I use Waze, off the IPhone) Absolutely no complaints about that so far, until this ride. Anyway, the guy in my passenger seat used his navigation system instead. So, I end up driving them to their destination. Everything was fine. It was my 3rd trip today. I DID however, rate them a 3, because they pressured me to load more people in my car, then is allowed. I said yes, because I didn't want to risk a low rating. Anyway, long story short, when I get home, I check my dashboard rating. My rating went from a 5 today, to a 4.5!!! My rating all time, dropped to a 4.77. Which, I know isn't bad, but before the ride it was a 4.8!!! Can anyone figure out what kind of rating they would have given me? I'm guessing a 3, but not 100% sure. I made a mistake, and I will NEVER allow it to happen again. This is exactly why, the Uber Rating system has to be TOTALLY Revamped!!!


Of course!!!


----------

